
Samsung Blockchain - saranshk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgI1DbH1gFc&feature=share
======
siftrics
The sheer corporate-ness of this is completely antithetical to the typical
cypherpunk ethos.

Who does Samsung hope to convince to use this? Unknowing consumers and
businesses?

